# Hintergrund hellgrau, Rest ist ok



## MrMorse (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe meinem Sohn mal wieder "War of the rings" installiert.

Und er meint: da fehlt was 

Klar, der Hintergrund bzw. der 'Boden' ist einheitlich hellgrau 

Alle Figuren sind ok, ab und zu stehen da auch ein paar Bäume oder auch andere Pflanzen.

Auf seinem alten PC war alles in ordnung (Barton 2500+, Ati9800pro).
(Neuer PC: siehe Sig 'PC-3')

Hat jemand eine generelle Idee dazu?
Ist das Spiel zu 'alt'?


----------



## MrMorse (18. Mai 2008)

Habe ein Screenshot mal hochgeladen...


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Mai 2008)

AF ausschalten (Spiel und Treiber)

Älteren Treiber verwenden 8.1 und älter

Dual-Core macht Probleme > Ein-Kern zuweisen (eher unwarscheinlich)

Wenn möglich ein Win98/2000 verwenden/probieren

Kompatibilitätsmodus auf Win98/2000 oder gar 95 stellen


----------



## MrMorse (18. Mai 2008)

AF ausschalten (Spiel und Treiber)
Spiel hat kein AF. Treiber muss ich mal schauen...

Älteren Treiber verwenden 8.1 und älter
Guter Tipp. Mache ich zum Schluss.

Dual-Core macht Probleme > Ein-Kern zuweisen (eher unwarscheinlich)
Schon probiert. Kein Erfolg.

Wenn möglich ein Win98/2000 verwenden/probieren
Dafür habe ich keine Lizenz.

Kompatibilitätsmodus auf Win98/2000 oder gar 95 stellen[/QUOTE]
Schon probiert. Kein Erfolg.


----------



## MrMorse (18. Mai 2008)

Habe das Spiel mal auf einem SockelA-System installiert. Ti4200-Graka.
Das funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------

